# White turn signal bulbs legal?



## Coldicedtea (Nov 17, 2004)

I really dont know much about lighting and i just changed the rear turn signal bulbs on my car from amber to white and i was wondering if it is legal to have them cuz im not trying to get pulled over and fined for something stupid like that.. thanks


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

Coldicedtea said:


> I really dont know much about lighting and i just changed the rear turn signal bulbs on my car from amber to white and i was wondering if it is legal to have them cuz im not trying to get pulled over and fined for something stupid like that.. thanks


I'd check with the NY DOT or something and see if they have regulations available to read on their website about this.

That said... I know in CA that is illegal.... rear turn signal indicators must be red or amber here.

Also... I don't know why anyone would do that... I see cars with white blinkers sometimes... and it's just annoying... they're so bright and possibly cause a safety hazard to others IMO.... but that's just how I feel...

Another thing... just to throw it out there... when in doubt... just leave it alone...


----------



## CRZY BMW (Aug 13, 2004)

Any change from factor lighting in CA is illegal. Most cops wont harrass you for it though, unless they want to pull you over for something else suspicious...


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

CRZY BMW said:


> Any change from factor lighting in CA is illegal. Most cops wont harrass you for it though, unless they want to pull you over for something else suspicious...


Yup... but if he's worried about getting pulled over.... then I say the best choice is just not to mess with it... because then he doesn't have to worry about giving them extra reasons to pull him over.


----------



## BlackChrome (Nov 16, 2003)

Coldicedtea said:


> I really dont know much about lighting and i just changed the rear turn signal bulbs on my car from amber to white and i was wondering if it is legal to have them cuz im not trying to get pulled over and fined for something stupid like that.. thanks


You should drive another car behind your own car one night (have someone else drive it). Those clear/white turn signal buls are freaking bright when you use the singals at nights!


----------



## bimergrin (Dec 17, 2002)

In NY they are illegal as per DOT. If he's in my neck of the woods he may get pulled over just for that reason. He should check with NJ DOT and see if they have the same rules.


----------



## The Roadstergal (Sep 7, 2002)

It's legal (and unannoying) to have bulbs that appear white/silver/clear when unlit as long as they light up amber.


----------



## STEVE46 (Aug 25, 2004)

The Roadstergal said:


> It's legal (and unannoying) to have bulbs that appear white/silver/clear when unlit as long as they light up amber.


This is true. Clears with amber bulbs are just fine. A lot of cars come from the factory this way these days. As far as clears with clear bulbs, that varies state to state. And even if it is illegal, it doesn't mean they enforce the law. My buddy in NY has been driving around with clears and clear bulbs for over a year and has been stopped for speeding. Never a mention of the clear bulbs. I know where I live, Fairfax VA, they will stop you and ticket you.


----------



## Coldicedtea (Nov 17, 2004)

thanks for the help guys..yah i looked at them last night and they are really bright but i think i'm gonna leave them on for a little while and see what happens.. thanks


----------



## BahnBaum (Feb 25, 2004)

STEVE46 said:


> This is true. Clears with amber bulbs are just fine. A lot of cars come from the factory this way these days. As far as clears with clear bulbs, that varies state to state. And even if it is illegal, it doesn't mean they enforce the law. My buddy in NY has been driving around with clears and clear bulbs for over a year and has been stopped for speeding. Never a mention of the clear bulbs. I know where I live, Fairfax VA, they will stop you and ticket you.


I think what RG is talking about is clears with non-amber appearing bulbs that light up amber. You avoid the "egg yolk" look yet still get a amber signal when they're activated. I have them on my M3.

Alex


----------



## Staszek (Jan 28, 2004)

THey are illegal, I bought these they will be in this week, I will take some pics and give a review.

http://jlevistreetwerks.com/OSCOMMERCE/product_info.php?products_id=91&osCsid=50a60b585e52dfcf9d9e4d53c9a57504

Note that I bought the amber ones, the ones that are flashing on the bottom are not the amber version. These will blink amber when on and look clear when off.


----------



## The Roadstergal (Sep 7, 2002)

Coldicedtea said:


> yah i looked at them last night and they are really bright but i think i'm gonna leave them on for a little while and see what happens


Honestly... you'll piss people off. Look for someone with a smashed turn signal and just the bulb blinking the next time you're out driving.



BahnBaum said:


> I think what RG is talking about is clears with non-amber appearing bulbs that light up amber.


Ja, that's what I'm thinking of. You can buy them, and I've also heard of people applying a thin coat of silver paint over an amber bulb for the same effect for cheep. I'm assuming he has the clear coverings already; otherwise the signal would still flash amber with a clear bulb inside.

Although...


----------



## BahnBaum (Feb 25, 2004)

So RG doesn't have to ASSume you know what she's talking about, she's referring to something like these (which work great by the way):

http://m3.madrussian.net/review_solaris.shtml

Alex


----------



## OBS3SSION (Oct 1, 2002)

I thought automotive lighting regulations was federally mandated. Types of lights required, colors, locations, etc.

Regardless... use amber lights. You can keep the amber colored bulbs in the sockets like I do with my clears. Sure, you see some amber, but they still look better (IMO) than amber lenses. Or you can take amber bulbs and spray a thin coat of silver paint on them. I think they make a tinting paint that works well for this. But the lights won't be as bright then. The last option is to invest in some bulbs that are silver in color but light up amber. I think there are some call "Silver Vision", and I had some of those on my Passat which had clear front indicators. They are a bit expensive.. but come on, you bought a BMW and spent the money on the clears.


----------



## Staszek (Jan 28, 2004)

Staszek said:


> THey are illegal, I bought these they will be in this week, I will take some pics and give a review.
> 
> http://jlevistreetwerks.com/OSCOMMERCE/product_info.php?products_id=91&osCsid=50a60b585e52dfcf9d9e4d53c9a57504
> 
> Note that I bought the amber ones, the ones that are flashing on the bottom are not the amber version. These will blink amber when on and look clear when off.


I tried the silvervisions I didnt like them I would rather have the regular Orange bulbs then them. Hopefully these will be much nicer then the silver visions. I still want mine to blink amber, not some silverish amber color. The silvervisions just looked like a faded bulb to me when they were blinking.


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

OBS3SSION said:


> I thought automotive lighting regulations was federally mandated. Types of lights required, colors, locations, etc.


I believe you're correct. But in addition, each state usually has some blurb about the exact same thing in their vehicular code somewhere that restates the regulations.


----------



## kutch (Sep 22, 2004)

I ran with the clear bulbs with OE clear lenses for almost two years and only this year durning inspection did I have to have them replaced...NY...

-kutch


----------



## The Roadstergal (Sep 7, 2002)

doeboy said:


> But in addition, each state usually has some blurb about the exact same thing in their vehicular code somewhere that restates the regulations.


RCW 46.37.200
Stop lamps and electric turn signals.
(1) Any vehicle may be equipped and when required under this chapter shall be equipped with a stop lamp or lamps on the rear of the vehicle which shall display a red or amber light, or any shade of color between red and amber, visible from a distance of not less than one hundred feet and on any vehicle manufactured or assembled after January 1, 1964, three hundred feet to the rear in normal sunlight, and which shall be actuated upon application of a service brake, and which may but need not be incorporated with one or more other rear lamps.

(2) Any vehicle may be equipped and when required under RCW 46.37.070(2) shall be equipped with electric turn signals which shall indicate an intention to turn by flashing lights showing to the front and rear of a vehicle or on a combination of vehicles on the side of the vehicle or combination toward which the turn is to be made. The lamps showing to the front shall be mounted on the same level and as widely spaced laterally as practicable and, when signaling, shall emit amber light: PROVIDED, That on any vehicle manufactured prior to January 1, 1969, the lamps showing to the front may emit white or amber light, or any shade of light between white and amber. The lamp showing to the rear shall be mounted on the same level and as widely spaced laterally as practicable, and, when signaling, shall emit a red or amber light, or any shade of color between red and amber. Turn signal lamps shall be visible from a distance of not less than five hundred feet to the front and rear in normal sunlight. Turn signal lamps may, but need not be, incorporated in other lamps on the vehicle.

(RCW = Revised Code, WA)


----------



## NetEngWiz (Apr 5, 2004)

From what I read, BMW dealers now have the mirror finished bulbs that blink amber. I personally have the Stealth bulbs for my clears.


----------



## BlackChrome (Nov 16, 2003)

Staszek said:


> I tried the silvervisions I didnt like them I would rather have the regular Orange bulbs then them. Hopefully these will be much nicer then the silver visions. I still want mine to blink amber, not some silverish amber color. The silvervisions just looked like a faded bulb to me when they were blinking.


I have Philips SilverVision and they light up as bright as the OEM amber bulbs. :dunno:


----------

